# Mike Krzyzewski should resign



## Helter Skelter (Jun 27, 2005)

After the match he don't know the names of the Greek players . That's mean a lack of work incredible .

He has not prepared the usa team for this championship , today the defense agains Greece has been ridicule .


----------



## synergy825 (Apr 28, 2005)

No, you keep him as coach. The key to the success to Team USA is continuity. Coach K has a tremendous basketball mind. You can't expect to keep on changing coaches and get success. Keep the team intact and build. It's better to have a college coach than an NBA coach as well, since FIBA is more similar to college basketball than the individuality that is stressed in the NBA. 2008 Beijing Olympics is the goal.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Wow, if a coach doesn't know the others teams players names, thats awful.

We need a coach like Scott Skiles that will hold the players accountable.


----------



## pliumbum (Mar 23, 2004)

You guys, do you think there's any chance that at some time the coach of USA may be European? I suggest Ettore Messina, he's great.. CSKA Moscow always seemed to have a lot of stars, but never would win Euroleague.. Previous season he was appointed, and they finally won..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

pliumbum said:


> You guys, do you think there's any chance that at some time the coach of USA may be European? I suggest Ettore Messina, he's great.. CSKA Moscow always seemed to have a lot of stars, but never would win Euroleague.. Previous season he was appointed, and they finally won..


Scott Skiles has coached in Europe before.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

pliumbum said:


> You guys, do you think there's any chance that at some time the coach of USA may be European? I suggest Ettore Messina, he's great.. CSKA Moscow always seemed to have a lot of stars, but never would win Euroleague.. Previous season he was appointed, and they finally won..


No offense, but American NBA players wouldn't respect some international coach. The best guys for the job are coaches who have been there and done that in the American game. Coaches such as Coach K, Phil Jackson, Pat Riley etc are the best for the job as far as name recognition. However, unlike Riley and others, Coach K's style of play is actually suited for international play and this is another reason as to why he was selected. Coach K should remain the coach.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> Scott Skiles has coached in Europe before.


If were content with not medaling Skiles can be coach. I think Roy Williams or Mike D'antoni should be coach. Skiles is like Larry Brown in the way he aoches and we were very lucky to medal with Brown as coach.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> If were content with not medaling Skiles can be coach. I think Roy Williams or Mike D'antoni should be coach. Skiles is like Larry Brown in the way he aoches and we were very lucky to medal with Brown as coach.


If your content with not medaling, then have Coach K as your coach, I think Argentina's going to beat us.

Scott Skiles is different than Larry Brown, Skiles is a very international style coach if you've watched the Bulls. A good use of pick and rolls, backdoor cuts, etc, look at the Bulls, they almost never run isolation plays, a big part of their game is midrange shots by Hinrich, Allen, Deng, and Nocioni. And the defense would be more disciplined, not going for steal after steal.

This is no different than in the NCAA, Coach K always has the most talented team, and ends up blowing it year after year.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sorry but like him or not(I don't) Coach K has to stay. This is a 3 year process, and if we can't have continuity of coaches, then we are screwing the pooch.

He was a massive upgrade to Larry Brown by the way. Even though the result my end up the same or worse as Larry Brown's guys, we've played much better this time around.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And Scott Skiles is annoying as a coach. I don't see why he would be better than Coach K. The offense he runs in Chicago is not that impressive. We have the coaches with Coach K handling the defense and D'Antoni handling the offense.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> If your content with not medaling, then have Coach K as your coach, I think Argentina's going to beat us.
> 
> Scott Skiles is different than Larry Brown, Skiles is a very international style coach if you've watched the Bulls. A good use of pick and rolls, backdoor cuts, etc, look at the Bulls, they almost never run isolation plays, a big part of their game is midrange shots by Hinrich, Allen, Deng, and Nocioni. And the defense would be more disciplined, not going for steal after steal.
> 
> This is no different than in the NCAA, Coach K always has the most talented team, and ends up blowing it year after year.


When the Bulls win a title Skiles can coach.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Skiles would go over great with the players...He'd come in there and say it's my way or the highway...And everyone would pick the highway.Those guys in Chicago are getting paid to play for him,no way in hell anyone does it for free.If you are a great coach you prance around like Bill Parcells and act like the toughest guy in the bar.When you've never done anything you have to convince your players that they can succeed and that's a big damned waste of time when you need to be getting ready to play.

Really what does Coach K get out of this job?You can make good arguments that he shouldn't have taken the job and that you'd be doing him a favor if you fired him.What does he gain from this?If he wins that game last night there are about 20 posts in the international forum all day long.He loses and everyone acts like we were supposed to stomp everyone like the Greeks never played the game before.In reality it's their game and their refs and their organization.

The deck is stacked against us and no matter what we do FIBA is always going to do everything possible to make it harder for us to succeed.I honestly believe that a lot of people in this forum today are happy that we lost so that they can make believe that they have all the answers and everyone else is wrong.It's awfully easy when you have no responsibility and your ideas only have to work in your own imagination.


----------



## SianTao (Jul 11, 2005)

Diable said:


> The deck is stacked against us and no matter what we do FIBA is always going to do everything possible to make it harder for us to succeed.


Typical brainwashed american beyond all repair...
Yes, the whole world is against you. I say, bomb them away, U.S.A. (psst, the headquarters of this evil axis is in Geneva) :banana:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> Mike Krzyzewski should resign


:laugh:

My favorite was a part of the chat with the ESPN guy this afternoon...



> Mary Beth Clarke (Richmond, Va)
> How much of an ego bruise is this to Coach K?
> 
> CHRIS SHERIDAN
> Enormous.




Course, K is pure evil, so he's only doing this for his ego.


----------



## Kento (Sep 1, 2006)

SianTao said:


> Typical brainwashed american beyond all repair...
> Yes, the whole world is against you. I say, bomb them away, U.S.A. (psst, the headquarters of this evil axis is in Geneva) :banana:


ROFLMAO


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

SianTao said:


> Typical brainwashed american beyond all repair...
> Yes, the whole world is against you. I say, bomb them away, U.S.A. (psst, the headquarters of this evil axis is in Geneva) :banana:


its got some truth to his statement. for example, trapezoid lanes. theyve never been in any form of traditional basketball rules so why did FIBA make the change in the 90s?


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Helter Skelter said:


> After the match he don't know the names of the Greek players . That's mean a lack of work incredible .
> 
> He has not prepared the usa team for this championship , today the defense agains Greece has been ridicule .


You are going to blame it on Coach K? He didn't lose us the game, the players did. Did Coach K have one turnover, on missed free-throw, or give up an easy basket off the pick and roll? NO he did not, so grow up it was the players faults. 

How hasn't he not prepared them I would like to hear your arguments.Defending the pick and roll you learn in High School. I played JV basketball this past year and we worked every practice on defending the pick and roll, every damn practice. Defending the pick and roll is High School level you learn it,or if your a great player you also learn it before college. It's not coach K's fault that none of these guys have any basketball IQ, or can't identify a pick and roll. How do you stop a pick and roll it's easy you hedge out on the ball-handler and then switch back. I'm going to be a sophomore in HS and I know that. LeBron, Wade, and CO. obviously forgot how to do this and with their athleticism Greece would have gotten at the most 3-4 baskets off of this play. Also how can Coach K have them ready to shoot free-throws, you have to work on your own to become a better free-throw shooter. Also not knowing the names on the players of the other team deserves Coach K's resignation, yeah your really smart. Thats not his job, he has a life outside of basketball. How about LeBron turning the ball over time and time again, well i'm assuming you think this is Coach K's fault. LeBron making stupid passes has nothing to do with Coach K, it's LeBrons fault. You guys seriously need to get over this **** and acknowledge the real persosn at fault, the Players.


----------

